# Verd A Ray LPS fixtures.



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Does anyone know if this manufacturer is still in business. I do notice recent installs where a 35 watt LPS is used as night light.


I think they're used mainly in Europe and astronomy community. The light given off by LPS is very very narrow spectrum, so its easily filtered out from astronomer's view.


----------

